# Bajar corriente de Back Light en TV LED



## miguelangel86 (Jun 22, 2019)

Buenas, quiero bajar tensión de back light, este lleva integrado Drive BD 9397 de este sale integrado sale el negativo para los LEDs, tiene un Mosfet en positivo sección boot ahí tiene en Mosfet tres resistencia en paralelo de 0.30 ohm, tengo duda si varió esa resistencia logró alguna variación, diagrama de dicho televisor me he imposible conseguir, alguna orientación, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2019)

Desuelda una de ellas y debería bajar la corriente y voltaje de los leds .


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 22, 2019)

Saludos compañeros



miguelangel86 dijo:


> Buenas, quiero bajar tensión de back light, este lleva integrado Drive BD 9397 de este sale integrado sale el negativo para los LEDs, tiene un Mosfet en positivo sección boot ahí tiene en Mosfet tres resistencia en paralelo de 0.30 ohm, tengo duda si varió esa resistencia logró alguna variación, diagrama de dicho televisor me he imposible conseguir, alguna orientación, gracias


 Este vídeo explica lo que preguntas... me pareció bastante util.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jun 23, 2019)

Buenas, lunes pruebo la resistencia, siempre saque  y me funcionan, nunca saque del Mosfet de los positivo, del colega que dice del vídeo, no veo ninguno, saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 2, 2019)

Aquí el video:






Proteccion de backlight


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 9, 2019)

Buenas, he visto ya ese video, lo dejé así no más, este tiene resistencia en Mosfet de boost, negativo va directo al integrado, ahí está interno el Mosfet del sector negativo, gracias no quise modificar esa resistencia por no hacer algo mal, lo tenía funcionando al televisor, lo entregue así, igual no estaba fuera de valor, tiene diez 10 LEDS de 3v, trabaja con 27v bajando luz del menú, saludos


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Estoy mirando un circuito no muy convencional y necesito que me ayuden a bajar un poco la corriente por los LED's. De paso si me pueden ayudar a entender un poco más esta fuente que tiene un voltaje negativo, y que es lo que más confusión me genera.

PD: estoy casi seguro que tengo que aumentar el valor de R935 para tener menos corriente por los LED's.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 25, 2020)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> PD: estoy casi seguro que tengo que aumentar el valor de R935 para tener menos corriente por los LED's.


La reducción de corriente se modifica aumentando el valor de R847, por ejemplo: a 0.47 Ohms o 0.68 Ohms.
Bajar la corriente en esa fuente puede resultar contraproducente porque al parecer también genera los +12 V para la tarjeta principal.


flaco-urbano dijo:


> De paso si me pueden ayudar a entender un poco más esta fuente que tiene un voltaje negativo, y que es lo que más confusión me genera.


Habría que ver la conexión de los LED, sobre todo por ese terminal MOS-D


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 25, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> La reducción de corriente se modifica aumentando el valor de R847


Gracias por la pronta ayuda *D@rkbytes, *pero R847 pertenece a otra etapa...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 25, 2020)

No señor, solo hay un transformador y R847 es la que determina el nivel de corriente. (Pin 3 del NCP1271 = Current Sense)


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 25, 2020)

Sigo sin entender la relación de R847...
¿Por que R847 y no R935?
La señal PWM DIM1 es la que determina la corriente por la tira de LED. ¿Es así?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola compañero.
La resistencia a aumentar es el array comprendido entre R921, 922... etc.
Sólo quita una de ellas que posee un valor de 2R2.
Ese shunt sólo monitorea la corriente que alimenta los LEDs.
La R847 no hay que tocarla, esa monitorea el consumo total del TV.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 25, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La resistencia a aumentar es el array comprendido entre R921, 922... etc.


Cierto, no había visto la segunda sección.



flaco-urbano dijo:


> La señal PWM DIM1 es la que determina la corriente por la tira de LED. ¿Es así?


Sí, pero ese control es por software y puede ser automático.
Algunos televisores cuentan con un sensor de luz exterior para auto ajustar el nivel de brillo por medio del Back Light.
También existen algunos televisores que permiten el ajuste mediante el menú de servicio, esto es mejor porque no se toca nada.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 25, 2020)

Quité una resistencia de las mencionadas en el post #12.
Realmente esta fuente es un diseño que pocas veces lo vi y no sólo me causó confusión a mi 😄

Y ya que estamos con esto, me gustaría (si se puede) que alguien suba una simulación sencilla en _livewire_ como ejemplo con dos LED's simulando a las dos cadenas de LED's del TV.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 25, 2020)

Funcionó la modificación?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 26, 2020)

Sí Roberto, anduvo quitando una resistencia del grupo que indicaste y modificando R935.
R847 ni la toqué. Sabía que fue un error involuntario de *D@rkbytes *que solo tenía la intención de ayudar.


----------

